# My bedroom/sleep dungeon set-up



## Brian12345 (Jan 28, 2009)

Well this doesn't hold a candle to some of the posts i've seen on here lol, but i guess its a decent bedroom setup for a junior in college. Our townhouse got broken into over xmas so i had everything stolen, i had a thread about it previously but i got another tv, no projector this time...and here is my simple setup and slowly trying to get back to where I was.

I'm open to any suggestions anyone has on changing it up, i'm always down to get HGTV and re-arrange for a day....

37" sanyo 720p LCD - In the store it was this, a samsung, or a vizio...and the sayno believe it or not had the best picture in my opinion...looks bad in the pictures, my window is open and the sun is directly on it....









Onkyo TX-SR304 and Playstation 3









speakers:
Old school RCA 3 ways from my dad he bought back in the late 70's. replaced the mid and tweeter on them, the woofers were actually in perfect shape. used some bigger gauge speaker wire i had laying around for them, they had tiny tiny wires. They actually sound good. I also filled them with poly-fil. I'm going to sand them down and paint them flat black this weekend.
&
2 kenwood bookshelf speakers (going to move them to the rear, but need suggestions)










3 separate older good condition sony bookshelves I wired to be the center channel on top of the closet aiming downwards towards me (don't hate me for the ghetto-ness, i used crossovers)









2 Audiobahn 200w 12" woofers (only use them for music) and a dayton 240w amp running them.
subs in previous pic









1 aura bass shaker (sitting on the subs)- movies

my computers i use for music and i have them hooked up to the tv also. I'm waiting on my apple bluetooth keyboard and mouse, i'll start keeping the shell of my laptop closed and use only the samsung wall display. Then I can be super lazy and lay in bed but keep my hot computer on the desk :T

















I'm open to any suggestions anyone has for me...I once had a lot cooler stuff, but thieves didn't seem to like me having it too much. Let me know what you think, rip me a new one if you'd like either way I'd like to know how i'm doing so far.
enjoy...


----------



## Brian12345 (Jan 28, 2009)

ps - its called the sleep dungeon because i normally have a black blanket over the window, preventing anyone from realizing what time of day it ever is.... hence, i sleep all day.


----------



## Brian12345 (Jan 28, 2009)

ps - this is a 12x11 room...


----------

